# Yet another backpack advice thread



## chromophore (Apr 17, 2015)

Okay, I'm hoping someone can point me in the right direction. I basically need a bag that will fit:

[list type=decimal]
[*]A 15" Mackbook Pro (Retina)
[*]5D2 body
[*]85/1.2L II, 35/1.4L
[*]Random accessories (cables, batteries, maybe a Speedlite or a third lens)
[/list]

It needs to be a light bag with good padding that I can stow under an airplane seat. The current bag I have doesn't have room for a laptop. I don't need to bring a lot of lenses or a second body, but I would err on the side of it being bigger (and have empty space I can fill with a change of clothes) rather than it being too small.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JonB8305 (Apr 17, 2015)

This is #1 on my bag lust list: 

http://www.tumi.com/p/peterson-wheeled-backpack-022473HKH?subcat=true

it's not a dedicated camera bag but thats nothing one of these can't solve:

http://www.tenba.com/Products/tools-byob-13-camera-insert.aspx


----------



## andrei1989 (Apr 17, 2015)

i was going to suggest this, because i have it and like it:
http://www.kata-bags.com/dr-466-dl-for-1-2-dslr-w-mounted-lens-3-4-lenses-flash-ktdl-dr-466
but i saw this:
"Kata items are no longer available, please proceed to Manfrotto Bags to find the best fit for you!" 
the equivalent would be:
http://www.manfrotto.com/product/24329.8615.17668.0.0/MB%2BMA-BP-A1/_/Advanced_Active_Backpack_I
but it's not that pretty...

maybe you can still find the kata..


----------



## offfocus (Apr 17, 2015)

Just got myself this backpack and love it. It doesn't look like camera backpack but very functional. 
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1060206-REG/thule_tcdk_101_covert_dslr_rolltop_backpack.html


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 17, 2015)

For those items, I'd suggest a Lowepro DSLR Video Fastpack 250 AW. Currently sitting in mine (in a hotel room in Paris) are a 1D X with 24-70/2.8L II, a TS-E 17L, a Rokinon 14/2.8 and a 17" MBP (the top compartment is now empty, but earlier held a change of clothes and a bunch of snacks for the kids. The all weather cover came in handy when it was raining in Switzerland (which is where I was this morning), and the tripod holder will come in handy when I go out tomorrow.


----------



## chromophore (Apr 17, 2015)

And Neuroanatomist comes up with the winning suggestion!   

Granted, I own a small Kata shoulder bag that I really like (except that the interior is Nikon yellow : ), but I can totally see myself using the Lowepro. Thanks, and thanks to everyone for your advice!

I'm still open to more suggestions, btw, so if anyone else wants to chime in, I'm more than happy to continue shopping!


----------



## RustyTheGeek (May 12, 2015)

I love LowePro stuff and it's about all I own. And I think that backpack Neuro suggested is great. But I just use individual (LowePro) lens cases and put them in a basic daypack that looks cheap. (And it _is_ cheap.) The daypack holds more in volume and is more versatile than a camera specific backpack. The biggest gripe I have about camera backpacks, other than they have very limited space for anything other than camera gear, is that they LOOK like camera backpacks. So either they are a tempting target for thieves or I just look super geeky and out of place in a outdoor rugged scout camp or whatever carrying a black expensive camera bag. (LOL, Look at _that_ guy, he brought his fancy camera bag and gear way out here in the sticks. Don't get it dirty, dude! What a maroon!) And last but not least, camera backpacks are HEAVY!


----------



## Eagle Eye (May 22, 2015)

Mountainsmith makes "cubes," padding that can fit into other bags. My EOS-M kit travels in the interior cube from a Mountainsmith Hobo bag that I've pulled out and placed into a North Face Sport Hiker. The full size cube will easily hold what you listed. I have one and use it when I'm traveling light, loaded into an Osprey Quasar, which has an iPad pocket and a laptop pocket and does not in any way look like a camera bag.


----------



## ScottyP (May 22, 2015)

I bought a Thule pack. It was the lowest profile bag with high capacity (it doesn't stick so far out on your back you look awkward and off balance like an astronaut) and it is firm enough to hold a shape and not look like a shapeless fat drooping garbage bag that is fatter than you are wide.

It also looks more like a hiking pack (being Thule) and not like a camera bag.

It is also a bag where (almost) all the space is for camera, lenses, camera stuff and laptop. A lot of the hiking-looking bags are 50% open space for clothes and toiletries, which was not something I personally needed; I wanted the max available space for the camera stuff.

Here is the day pack that would hold what you want.
http://www.thule.com/en-us/us/products/bags-and-cases/camera-bags-and-cases/camera-backpacks/thule-perspektiv-daypack-_-tl_85854227940_v2

Here is the bigger one I bought.
http://www.thule.com/en-us/us/products/bags-and-cases/camera-bags-and-cases/camera-backpacks/thule-perspektiv-backpack-_-tl_85854227995_v2

The big one holds a ton of stuff and still looks and wears tidy (tidily?). I may pick up the smaller one too, though, for when I really only need a more moderate amount of gear.


----------



## slclick (May 22, 2015)

Eagle Eye said:


> Mountainsmith makes "cubes," padding that can fit into other bags. My EOS-M kit travels in the interior cube from a Mountainsmith Hobo bag that I've pulled out and placed into a North Face Sport Hiker. The full size cube will easily hold what you listed. I have one and use it when I'm traveling light, loaded into an Osprey Quasar, which has an iPad pocket and a laptop pocket and does not in any way look like a camera bag.



Yep, I have one. It fits perfectly in my Timbuk2 XS Messenger. Great for a 5D3 with a medium sized lens, i.e. 135L. Much better construction than the Snoop insert.


----------

